# Silo Collapse



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Washington state.

Regards, Mike

http://www.thenewstribune.com/2013/12/02/2926200/wash-official-1-missing-in-grain.html


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

/sigh...city people.

those look like grains bins to me, not silos.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats really sad and probably preventable. Why are they screwing around with a drain cleaner truck. If they brought in a grain vac as soon as it happened they probably could have saved the guy. Looks like the emergency crew needs to go through some farm emergency training like firefighters and police go through in rural areas here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Theres a farm about 5 miles from me owned by 2 brothers. VERY experienced corn farmers.

One went up to top of silo of corn, fell in and "drowned".

What a horrible way to die.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Theres a farm about 5 miles from me owned by 2 brothers. VERY experienced corn farmers.
> One went up to top of silo of corn, fell in and "drowned".
> What a horrible way to die.


I always have a guy controlling a rope from the ground attached to a harness. I heard of it happening a few times and I dont take chances anymore.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

In my previous life as an engineer in the energy sector, I received email links to OSHA's monthly newsletter. It reports on recent safety violations / citations and fines levied against various employers. From what I read over the years, I think the most dangerous industry by far is grain elevators. Seems there's always someone getting killed in one.

Gary


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What would cause a grain bin to collapse like that? Looks like it buckled out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> What would cause a grain bin to collapse like that? Looks like it buckled out.


Unloading out the side instead of the center can cause that. Maybe had some rusty sheets that weren't repaired correctly.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> What would cause a grain bin to collapse like that? Looks like it buckled out.


One collapsed a few weeks ago in the north part of my county. It was a 14k bu bin on legs. It was a holding bin for the guys dryer. They had poured new concrete next to an existing pad. One of the legs sank through the old concrete causing it to buckle. Also one of the legs puncture the bin next to it. The top " shot" off of it when it just the ground strowing corn for about 75 ft


----------

